# Pain vs. 4th Raikage



## UchihaX28 (Mar 13, 2015)

* Location: * Pain vs Naruto
* Distance: * 40m
* Mindset *: IC Pain, BL Raikage
* Knowledge: * Manga - Pain is aware of Ei's Reputation, Ei is aware of Pain's Reputation

* Restrictions/Conditions: *  Gedo Mazo, Chameleon, Nagato's base is still just as far from Deva Path as it was against Naruto, Deva Path isn't afraid to get within Nagato's range for CT if needed, and Naraka Path is restricted to using 1 Summon at a time. 

 So, who wins?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagato/pain wins even tho I am not really sure I am understanding those conditions...


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Nagato/pain wins even tho I am not really sure I am understanding those conditions...



hinted by Kishi via Suigetsu

 This scan should explain everything.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 13, 2015)

Unless A goes V2 right off the bat and takes out the most dangerous paths first(successfully that is) then I don't see it likely for him to come out on top though I'd favor Pain to win more times then not anyway. Naraka path can bring back any path that gets taken out and rep knowledge isn't gonna let A know about so he'll have to constantly deal with them popping up(if he even manages to take a path or two out before it's to late). He'd have to deal with a way to find any paths that chose to hide inside the Chameleon as well as deal with all the summons brought out though the dog is really gonna be the main problem as A's chops prolly won't do much besides make it split so yeah. Then he'd have to deal with Asura path with his missiles as well as it's head laser and all the other crap Pain can do. Now add in the combo attacks the paths can pull off as well as Animal path being able to summon another path away from danger(if animal path is away from A) and all that Jazz and A chances isn't looking to good. Sadly A isn't very versatile and his speed while good isn't good enough unless he manages to blitz all the right paths from the get go but I don't see that happening more times then not


----------



## trance (Mar 13, 2015)

Because of CT, Pain can't lose.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 14, 2015)

This is straight up just Pain vs. A? 

Like Bonly said, the 4th Raikage would have to get lucky on which paths he targeted first. That's his only way of winning. Otherwise, he's just going to keep getting blasted by Shinra Tensei while he attempts to deal with various summons that he lacks the skill-set to combat.

He's eventually going to go down to something, whether it be chakra or soul absorption that he has no knowledge of, or even Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 14, 2015)

unless Ay blitzes Naraka and Deva path right off the bat, he is not winning this 

 -- Animal path spams all the summons and makes it a nightmare for Ay when  he would be too busy to attack the summons, and attacking preta is meaninglesss when he gets his shroud taken away and is left defensless once its absorbed 

 -- chameleon hides away naraka path, to keep it safe and revive any of the fallen paths, whilst deva goes airborne in bird, and eradicates him with large scale ST, and Ay isnt getting back up and attacking pein before the interval is finished either 

 -- using BT during the time when Ay is focused on the summons also enables Pein to finish him off especially when shurado can then restrain him just how it did to bee, and shooting missile through his brain,,, using ningendo to kill him is also plausible here 

 -- worst case scenario, if Ay surivives  large scale STs, he gets finished by CT, he cant take out the core and he gets suffocated till he runs out of air


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 14, 2015)

Pain stomps.

Preta can absorb the Raikage's Raiton armor and, in doing so, take away the chakra he uses to evade suddenly with Shunshin (which can create an opening for the other Pains to jump in and attack). Deva can deflect the Raikage with Shinra Tensei or reel him into attacks with Bansho Tenin. Naraka can revive any fallen bodies. Without more specific knowledge, the Raikage won't be intelligent or calm enough to figure out who is doing what. And with shared vision between the six of them, the Pains should have no trouble tracking even the Raikage's top speed.

Pain has the means to counter and overwhelm the Raikage over the course of a protracted battle, but Chibaku Tensei or the village-scale Shinra Tensei would also wipe out the Raikage in one shot, and he hasn't been given intel on either of those Jutsu for this match.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 14, 2015)

Pain beats Ei.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 14, 2015)

So V2 Ei has no chance of speed-blitzing Pain or any of the summons?

 How disappointing.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 14, 2015)

If it's rep, Ei runs away lol as he knows Pain single handedly soloed Konoha 

All jokes aside... the _Pein Rikudo_ lol stomp. 

If Ei engages in anything less then V2 (which he still didn't even bloodlusted against Sasuke for _killing_ Killer B), he gets insta-rag dolled by Tendo via _Shinra Tensei_ or _Bansho Tenin_ into Gakido & Shurado and the match ends within 5 seconds, with Ei's upper torso mission or soul removed

Assuming he's on a mission to die and attempts a V2 blitz and for some miracle Nagato is ranting about being god and takes out Tendo... Shuardo & Ningendo stall in CqC, while Chikushodo summons the Summon Armada until Jigukudo resurrects Tendo...  at which point Ei is nuked off the map and the match ends

Either way Ei dies.... horribly


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 14, 2015)

reminds me of my thread 


i dont get why a separate thread was made. 

Ei should take out 3-4 paths before dying. though 

hardly a stomp. *only deva and preta are even slightly a threat to Ei. the rest and fodders to be stepped on and killed *


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 14, 2015)

Pain should clear pretty easily


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 14, 2015)

Deva Path solos. Deva Path + Preta Path + Asura Path is completely overkill. The Six Paths make this a rape.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol hahaha deva solos 

Ei murders him
V2 GG
Deva ain't reacting 

Deva couldn't even outdo naruto base naruto in CQC
And u think its Ei he is reactinf to ??

Considering Kakashi tanked 4 ST I don't know why Ei somehow can't tank 1


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 14, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Deva Path solos. Deva Path + Preta Path + Asura Path is completely overkill. The Six Paths make this a rape.



i agree with this. the 4th raikage is not intelligent, he's more brawn than brain. he will not be able to fathom pain's abilities and will lose very quickly not only because he lacks the brains but also the raw power


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 14, 2015)

Kakashi tanked 4 ST 
Killer bee tanked Nagato ST 
Chouji wasn't killed by deva path ST 

I swear I don't get the wank 

The best feat is tanking out 3 boss summons which frankly quite a few techniques can do that


----------



## Raiken (Mar 14, 2015)

Pain wrecks.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 14, 2015)

Edited OP to try to make things a bit more even.

 So, who wins?


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Mar 14, 2015)

jackieshann said:


> i agree with this. the 4th raikage is not intelligent, he's more brawn than brain. he will not be able to fathom pain's abilities and will lose very quickly not only because he lacks the brains but also the raw power




Yet he figured out the basic mechanics of FTG from his first encounter with Minato after experiencing it just once and created a counter strategy for it. Not that it would have worked, but it shows hes highly perceptive and can formulate strategies when he needs to. Hes certainly not the idiot brute people make him out to be and I think people do that solely because he'd shitblitz and kill their favorite (*Cough* Itachi *Cough*) but thats another story for another day.



NarutoX28 said:


> Edited OP to try to make things a bit more even.
> 
> So, who wins?




All you needed to do was give A intel on Pain and he would blitz Deva first, killing him, and ending the fight there because none of the other paths stand a chance against him.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 14, 2015)

Ei can only defeat Pain if he has full knowledge.

The Raikage probably takes out couple of the weaker paths before Pain realizes his speed is too much for him and decides to Bansho Tenin + Soul Rip.



ARGUS said:


> u
> -- Animal path spams all the summons and makes it a nightmare for Ay when  he would be too busy to attack the summons,


The summons are not even a threat to Ei, he can just ignore them if he wants to.



> and attacking preta is meaninglesss when he gets his shroud taken away and is left defensless once its absorbed


Pretty sure Ei can snap Preta's neck without RnY.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 14, 2015)

> Pretty sure Ei can snap Preta's neck without RnY.


Preta held SM Naruto in a choke hold. He's not blitzing him in base either, Preta reacted to FRS and leaped in front of it from a displaced distance.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 14, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Preta held SM Naruto in a choke hold. He's not blitzing him in base either.



Naruto did tell Pain that he was underestimating him and that he was about to break that hold.

It's just that Preta was draining Naruto's senjutsu chakra, and thus his Sage strength.


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Mar 14, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Preta held SM Naruto in a choke hold. He's not blitzing him in base either, Preta reacted to FRS and leaped in front of it from a displaced distance.




Base Ay can obliterate SS hands with one punch. He can certainly take out Preta in base form.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 14, 2015)

Raikage can't win this because deva and naraka path are two paths that need to be crush immediately for him to win. Not happening with the paths formation and raikage's fight style(other paths will be gangbanging as soon as raikage full on attack a path).

When deva gets serious raikage gets took out by since BT+soul rip and if that's not available chakra rods from multiple directions and preta path deal with Ay. Chibaku Tensei comes out if all else fails.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree with sword of the morning 
Give Ei full knowledge and he goes after deva off the bat and deva dies quickly 
Then Naraka 
With those 2 out frankly Ei won't even need V2
He can kill the rest  1 or 2 punches each


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> I agree with sword of the morning
> Give Ei full knowledge and he goes after deva off the bat and deva dies quickly
> Then Naraka
> With those 2 out frankly Ei won't even need V2
> He can kill the rest  1 or 2 punches each



Trying to engage the paths in CqC even _with_ V1 is suicide, when you consider both Shurado & Ningendo are faster than V1 Ei, and operate on the same strength tier as him. Adding in the summon hax makes the effort that much harder in terms of bring them down

He would need to keep V2 up the entire if he planned on lasting more than a minute or two, the Paths are the strong even _without_ Tendo


----------



## Rocky (Mar 15, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> When you consider both Shurado & Ningendo are faster than V1 Ei.



lol x1000.


----------



## pluuuuffff (Mar 15, 2015)

This match isn't fair.

Raikage get's obliterated. Like, Sandaime Raikage was stronger than his son and got defeated by Naruto SM, the same Naruto that had hard times against a Pain without Deva abilities?

Even if the war Naruto SM it's stronger than the one that fight pain, Pain is a lot stronger from what we saw in that fight too.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2015)

@joakim

oh god U just said that didn't you
Lol worst BD statement ever made


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Rocky said:


> lol x1000.





Icegaze said:


> @joakim
> 
> oh god U just said that didn't you
> Lol worst BD statement ever made



A blood lusted V1 Ei was intercepted by Jugo & Suigetsu and then was outmaneuvered by Sasuke until Ei used _Chidori_ as an opportunity to physically grab him and you think that he's going to casually waltz around and blitz entities that can physically tango with SM users?

.....Yeah


----------



## Rocky (Mar 15, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> V1 Ei was out flanked by Sasuke, and intercepted by Jugo & Suigetsu..... and you think that he's casually waltzing around and blitz entities that can physically tango with SM users?
> 
> .....Yeah



A was struck by 3-Tome Sasuke due to advanced precognition, not to mention A wasn't using the body flicker. Suigetsu was only able to jump in front of A during a coordinated attack with Darui where they came to a stop in front of Sasuke, told him he was fucked, and then swung down.

The only one who was actually able to do something against A's Shunshin was CS Jugo, who barley managed to throw up a guard. 

_Please_ tell me how Asura, who got smashed by SM Nardo in one maneuver, or Human, who got blinded when he tried engaging Jiraiya, are faster than A?


----------



## Veracity (Mar 15, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> A blood lusted V1 Ei was intercepted by Jugo & Suigetsu and then was outmaneuvered by Sasuke until Ei used _Chidori_ as an opportunity to physically grab him and you think that he's going to casually waltz around and blitz entities that can physically tango with SM users?
> 
> .....Yeah



Tf? Ays V1 level of speed isn't always the same. But we know for a fact that at one point in time, he was able to match KCM Narutos Shunshin speed which is still very impressive even though it wasn't his Max shunshin.

I think you also forgot that an inferior and physically weakened sasuke was able to casually maneuver over V1 bees blitz, so being able to duck under Ays elbow, when he isn't using his max powered v1 Shunshin is something I see Sasuke doing.

In fact what feats of any pain do you think would put them above the Raikage. Implication and feats say otherwise...


----------



## UchihaDragonslayer (Mar 15, 2015)

Nagato wins this easily. The only problem He will have is with Raikage's speed.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Rocky said:


> A was struck by 3-Tome Sasuke due to advanced precognition, not to mention A wasn't using the body flicker. Suigetsu was only able to jump in front of A during a coordinated attack with Darui where they came to a stop in front of Sasuke, told him he was fucked, and then swung down.



Sasuke still _has to physically_ be fast enough to capitalize on it. Pre-cog only helps when the person can utilize it. 3-tomoe pre-cog didn't help Kakashi what so ever trying to land _Raikiri_ on Tendo or Shurado in his CqC skirmishes with them

If you we are using the pre cog argument, Then Nagato (with shared vision provided zero pre-cog) allowed him to out maneuver Kakashi (via Shurado) and was capable of evading SM Naruto's punch (via Gakido) which puts them comfortably above a non shunshing V1 Ei (or higher)



Rocky said:


> The only one who was actually able to do something against A's Shunshin was CS Jugo, who barley managed to throw up a guard.



Except CS can't lol sunshine in front of Shizune, Ibiki, Ino & a ANBU gard, grab the former by the face and drag her up a building before any of them realized what the hell just happened



Rocky said:


> _Please_ tell me how Asura, who got smashed by SM Nardo in one maneuver, or Human, who got blinded when he tried engaging Jiraiya, are faster than A?



Ningendo was fully capable of physically handling SM Jiraiya in CqC when the other paths were looking, If anything Jiraiya curb kicking Ningendo's face in is a good reactionary feat on his part (when people like Shizune, Ino, Ibiki couldn't even register Ningendo's movement when he blitzed the lot)

You act as if SM Naruto is slow? Naruto SM clone was capable of outmaneuvering Raikagenaut.. someone who he directly compared to Ei in terms of speed

Second, we have no point of reference as to when/where Naruto started moving towards Shurado, so I take the with a grain of salt. It also doesn't help that Shurado was shown only being able to move a linear direction with it's boots, I'd impinge it can't evade things mid air like Onoki or Mu so I'm not surprised it got thrashed by SM Naruto in that situation


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Likes boss said:


> Tf? Ays V1 level of speed isn't always the same. But we know for a fact that at one point in time, he was able to match KCM Narutos Shunshin speed which is still very impressive even though it wasn't his Max shunshin.



Tsunade was capable of tracking Ei & Naruto's movements while they were in there speed warm up, something she utterly failed against when Shurado was going to take her head off (granted she was more or less chakra deprived)



Likes boss said:


> I think you also forgot that an inferior and physically weakened sasuke was able to casually maneuver over V1 bees blitz, so being able to duck under Ays elbow, when he isn't using his max powered v1 Shunshin is something I see Sasuke doing.



If we are using Sasuke as the "bar" of whether or not you get zerg blitzed by Ei, then the Paths fall comfortably into the no category. 

Kakashi essentially child stomped MS Sasuke in their little CqC skirmish before the latters vision failed, and yet Kakashi couldn't land a single blow on Tendo or Shurado _before_ they started using lol hax ninjutsu

The paths aren't normal humans, they are being augmented by the Rinnegan/Nagato's chakra 



Likes boss said:


> In fact what feats of any pain do you think would put them *above the Raikage.* Implication and feats say otherwise...



I never said they were faster than Ei, I said only Ningendo & Shurado are faster then _V1_ Ei.... 

Nowhere did I even comically suggest they can even approach the speed realms of V2


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 15, 2015)

pluuuuffff said:


> This match isn't fair.
> 
> Raikage get's obliterated. Like, Sandaime Raikage was stronger than his son and got defeated by Naruto SM, the same Naruto that had hard times against a Pain without Deva abilities?
> 
> Even if the war Naruto SM it's stronger than the one that fight pain, Pain is a lot stronger from what we saw in that fight too.



 War Arc SM Naruto is stronger by a large margin. Unlike SM Naruto, Pain doesn't have sensing that enhances his reflexes by a large margin that was needed by SM Naruto to even react to Sandaime Raikage (who is only on par with V2 Ei's speed).

 That same SM Naruto can even create dozens of clones and was able to fend off 50% Kurama while KN6 Naruto was implied to be slightly above SM Naruto (Pain Arc).

 War SM Naruto is a lot stronger, so comparing the 2 doesn't make all that much sense. When we take into account SM Naruto being capable of multiple clones which means more tricks and bushin feints that were used against Pain, then Pain gets wrecked.

 But I do think this match is fair. Each Path was outclassed in Taijutsu against SM Naruto who at that point is substantially slower than V2 Raikage. It's not much of a stretch to say V2 Raikage outright blitzes most of them.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 15, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> Tsunade was capable of tracking Ei & Naruto's movements while they were in there speed warm up, something she utterly failed against when Shurado was going to take her head off (granted she was more or less chakra deprived)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's absolutely terrible logic . Gaara and Lee were able to track Gai's 7th gated movement and CQC speed, yet would be demolished when actually put up against that speed. & you already proved why the tsuande example can't be taken seriously as she was literally 6 panels into falling into a coma. War arc Tsuande can react to pain speeds easily. They aren't speedsters lol.

CQC speed relies on Taijustu skill not speed at all, as sasuke nor Kakashi utilized a shunshin in that exchange.

Because not only do the paths have shared vision, they have far better CQC skills/abilities than an exhausted sasuke relying on solely  taijjstu. 

I meant V1 AY... They are slower than V1 Ay.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 15, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> Sasuke still _has to physically_ be fast enough to capitalize on it. Pre-cog only helps when the person can utilize it. 3-tomoe pre-cog didn't help Kakashi what so ever trying to land _Raikiri_ on Tendo or Shurado in his CqC skirmishes with them



Sasuke has to be physically fast enough to preemptively duck when A thrusts his Elbow out. He was taking advantage of the fact that the Raikage was throwing out an attack himself and thus leaving himself in a "vulnerable" position.



> If you we are using the pre cog argument, Then Nagato (with shared vision provided zero pre-cog) allowed him to out maneuver Kakashi (via Shurado) and was capable of evading SM Naruto's punch (via Gakido) which puts them comfortably above a non shunshing V1 Ei (or higher)



Shurado didn't out-maneuver shit. He evaded Raikiri because he saw it coming. It isn't like he was able to counterstrike Kakashi. 

Secondly, Naruto wasn't using precognition to hit Preta at the last possible moment (like Sasuke and Datclone did). He didn't care because he had planned to use Frog Katas even if Preta turned his head.

If he was concerned with evading, I don't see why A couldn't accomplish the same thing. Furthermore, why are we discussing v1 A without Shunshin?



> Except CS can't lol sunshine in front of Shizune, Ibiki, Ino & a ANBU gard, grab the former by the face and drag her up a building before any of them realized what the hell just happened



Jugo's never tried, so I don't know how you know that.

That said, Jugo barely blocking A doesn't make him equally as fast.



> Ningendo was fully capable of physically handling SM Jiraiya in CqC when the other paths were looking.



He didn't do this with his speed. He did this because of linked vision.



> (when people like Shizune, Ino, Ibiki couldn't even register Ningendo's movement when he blitzed the lot)



Links.

Though these people aren't exactly fast.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 15, 2015)

A rusty old tsunade being unable to defend herself against shurado doesnt imply in any way shape or form that shurados speed is above the likes of V1 Ay, 

providing sasukes example to undermine Ays speed is even worse when we consider the fact that Ay wasnt even using his shunshin, all he did was attempt to attack with an elbow, 

it required War Arc SM narutos frog kata perception and top sensing to be able to land a blow on Third Raikage (same as V1 Ay), this shouldnt undermine his speed at all, 

when third raikage is the same guy *who evaded a KCM chakra arm assisted FRS* (faster than normal FRS), *whilst blinded by the sun* with literally no effort at all, 

then theres the fact that *FRS travels the same speed as a susanoo arrow* which is stated to be too fast for even Kakashi to evade, the same guy who has the precog of MS to assist his reactions

Be it MS sasuke, or be it Shurado. their shunshin is not above Ay (V1 or V2) in any way shape or form

and what on earth does ningendo have to suggest that hes on this caliber of speed? literally nothing,
infact he is vastly inferior to shurado in speed given the fact that the latter has propulsion to enhance his movements and give him quicker bursts of speed than his body is physically capable of


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 17, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> A blood lusted V1 Ei was intercepted by Jugo & Suigetsu and then was outmaneuvered by Sasuke until Ei used _Chidori_ as an opportunity to physically grab him and you think that he's going to casually waltz around and blitz entities that can physically tango with SM users?
> 
> .....Yeah



oh lord he persists 
madara blocked V2 Ei does that make him faster than Ei?

being able to react doesnt make u physically faster. also if i recall, jugo got an elbow and was sent flying. 

erm sorry what paths tangled with Sm users? u mean preta..oooops he hit the ground

u mean deva?? 1 kick sent him flying 

u mean human 1 kick sent him flying 

Sorry which path is tangoing with Sm users again? u got me real confused here

V1 Ei beats them if deva isnt active. He is much faster than them. as u can see jugo reacted, did that help him avoid the hole in his chest?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 17, 2015)

This is probably one of the worst matchups for the Raikage. Pain has all the techniques that can nullify him and beat him fairly easily. Raikage's shroud will just be absorbed by Preta and that's game. Targetting Deva would be dumb, Deva will just unlease Shinra Tensei of the bat and with all the other bodies protecting Deva and using multiple different abilities, I don't see the Raikage figuring out what came from who. 

Anyway, if something fucks up. There's always CST or CT and that's a done deal.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 17, 2015)

Deva isnt unleashing an ST strong enough to harm the raikage with all the other paths around
unless he wants to equally hurt them. 

also base bee tanked nagato ST quite casually i dont get the ST hype seriously. 

sending toads flying is nice and all but do note for example deidara took out sanbi with C1 bomb. his Cs2 couldnt even kill sasuke after a direct hit 

sending toads flying is nice and all but that doesnt remotely mean he can ST and kill Ei or even deal serious injury


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> This is probably one of the worst matchups for the Raikage. Pain has all the techniques that can nullify him and beat him fairly easily. Raikage's shroud will just be absorbed by Preta and that's game. Targetting Deva would be dumb, Deva will just unlease Shinra Tensei of the bat and with all the other bodies protecting Deva and using multiple different abilities, I don't see the Raikage figuring out what came from who.
> 
> Anyway, if something fucks up. There's always CST or CT and that's a done deal.



 You didn't read the OP.

 It was made clear that Nagato can't use Chibaku Tensei without Deva Path getting close enough to Nagato in order to do so. I can pull up a better scan if you really need it.

 Deva Path could barely use ST against KN6 Naruto, how is Deva Path managing an ST against V2 Ei who can blitz MS Sasuke who btw, has precognition while Deva Path does not?

 Summons are now restricted, so only one can be at the field at a time. Considering the other Paths were taken out easily, I can't comprehend why any of the Path's would given V2 Ei any trouble besides Preta Path, Naraka Path (arguably now that he's restricted), and Deva Path.

 And before you say, "Ei won't go V2 off the bat," my OP intended for Raikage's mindset to be the same as it was against * MS * Sasuke, meaning he does use V2.

 Sure, Deva Path can use CST, but he's not going to use it in normal circumstances.


----------



## Meruem (Mar 19, 2015)

Pein should take this without too much effort.  Chibaku Tensei isn't needed here in my opinion but it's always there if it comes down to it.  It's very hard to face Pein without knowledge of Bansho Tennin and Human's soul ripping because it is essentially an instant kill.  Pein's Shinra Tensei would also get rid of that lightning armor which is pretty important because it makes it harder for Ei to avoid being targeted.  Although Pein's summoned creatures will be mostly useless against someone this fast and Asura won't be able to hit Ei, Human and Deva have far too many counters to Ei's one dimensional style.  If you were to give Ei full knowledge, Pein would probably have a much harder time defeating him but I don't see how Ei can win with his lightning armor constantly being dispersed.


----------



## GearsUp (Mar 19, 2015)

6 paths

2 essential paths meed to taken out first 


That's a 0.1111 chance of raikage winning w/out knowledge. Even less since for one he's gotta know to use V2 off the bat


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 19, 2015)

i honestly dont know why people think raikage would see 6 opponents with rinnegan and not go V2 off the bat

this match is much harder than people think 

if jriaiya with knowledge could beat the paths as nagato admitted i dont see why Ei cant 

granted he looses without knowledge but with knowledge it aint so easy


----------



## Meruem (Mar 19, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> if jriaiya with knowledge could beat the paths as nagato admitted i dont see why Ei cant


This statement has a few issues with it.  Ei is one of the most one-dimensional fighters in the series while Jiraiya a vast array of techniques that can all be used for different situations.  A wide array of techniques like Jiraiya has is extremely useful against Pein because of his many defensive counters to most types of fighting.  Nagato's respect for Jiraiya could also have caused him to make such a statement without it being true (not saying this is certainly the case),  In addition, the location of Pein's fight with Jiraiya favored Jiraiya very heavily because it didn't allow for Pein to use CT or CST on him.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 19, 2015)

GearsUp said:


> 6 paths
> 
> 2 essential paths meed to taken out first
> 
> ...



 Obviously did not read thread.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 21, 2015)

Meruem said:


> This statement has a few issues with it.  Ei is one of the most one-dimensional fighters in the series while Jiraiya a vast array of techniques that can all be used for different situations.  A wide array of techniques like Jiraiya has is extremely useful against Pein because of his many defensive counters to most types of fighting.  Nagato's respect for Jiraiya could also have caused him to make such a statement without it being true (not saying this is certainly the case),  In addition, the location of Pein's fight with Jiraiya favored Jiraiya very heavily because it didn't allow for Pein to use CT or CST on him.



. jiraiya has a vast array of techiques which preta can troll unlike with  Ei raiton cloak which has bijuu level chakra
Do name techniques jiriaya has that are useful against pain. That Ei cant pull off quicker 

frog song??? unlikely he pulls that off against 6 in an open field. 

When people say preta absorbs Ei cloak do note its bijuu level chakra. Naruto clearly said nagato was on an entirely different levels than the paths. So i dont think preta would be absorbing Ei cloak quickly enough to not die from Ei hitting him 

Also note no paths has the reactions or physical strength to not die from Ei punch

Deva is nerfed with the other paths around, this greatly helps the raikage. Who with or without knowledge would attack naraka first. its common sense to attack the guy who is least willing to come at u. Neji as a genin knew that, i find it odd that raikage wont 

Once he takes out naraka, deva would be his next option. a nerfed deva who couldnt push away Kn6 isnt pushing Ei out of the way considering Ei has comparable levels of chakra. It also was never disproved that chakra in feet counters ST. i dont see why it cant considering Ei bijuu level chakra


----------

